# Steam Crave - Aromamizer



## DoubleD (2/7/15)

"...most flavorful RDA on the market..." --- Bold to say the least.






22mm Atty, you can get it as a standard dripper or a bottom fed atty, comes with either a Round, Hexagonal or Glass top cap. Don't have a pic of the glass top cap but I'm sure they'll pop up soon enough or you could just watch Peg's review below.

Pegs Review:


Rip's Review:











http://www.steamcrave.com/products_xq.asp?id=24

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (2/7/15)

DoubleD said:


> "...most flavorful RDA on the market..." --- Bold to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now this looks promising.


----------



## DoubleD (2/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Now this looks promising.



I'm loving the cyclone effect the airflow gives, leaking seems to be near impossible but I foresee gurgling though.



Added Rip's review as well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

